# Something weird just happened



## goboenomo (Sep 14, 2006)

I just went to view new posts
and it said there are none
and now im subscribed to no threads
and ive somehow viewed every post....


----------



## jkath (Sep 14, 2006)

Gobo, I've been having weird stuff going on with my 'new posts' too - once I hit it, it never refreshes till the computer's been offline at least a couple of hours. *yikes!*

Try clicking on the button to the left that says "portal". That should help.


----------



## BlueCat (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm having some weird things happen too.  First off, there is a message saying  "Hello BlueCat it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?"  (I've been on vacation) and secondly, there are all kinds of underlined links within the posts.  I see this sometimes when I check the site from work, since I don't automatically sign in there, but have never seen that at home.  I always found those links annoying, but it wasn't really a problem since you can just log in and they went away.  I'll be unhappy if they are a new part of the website even when you're logged in though.

BC


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> secondly, there are all kinds of underlined links within the posts. I see this sometimes when I check the site from work, since I don't automatically sign in there, but have never seen that at home.


 
BC. this happens to me when I check it out (but not log in) from work too.  Never got that message about chiming in more.  Probably 'cuz I run my mouth plenty enough.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 16, 2006)

I have hit "new posts" and it tells me there are none also. Not often, though.


----------



## daisy (Sep 16, 2006)

This site has become very s-l-o-w to load lately, and sometimes it won't load at all.


----------



## goboenomo (Sep 16, 2006)

yes, it does.
The server seems to go down quite often too.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 4, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> yes, it does.
> The server seems to go down quite often too.



This is the problem I've been having lately.  2 or 3 times a week I can't get on at all, usually in the afternoon.  Sometimes I can read threads, but then seem to lose the site when I try to post.  Definitely something strange happening in the last few months.  I have the same problem whether I use IE or Firefox.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2006)

I do believe Andy R is on it - sometimes these things just take time (well, money, which can take time!!!!).  We sure have come a long way though.  Those times the site is down I actually get some work done and manage to slay a dust bunny or two.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 4, 2006)

I think people sometimes forget, the site does not run itself. The folley of a server is no ones fault, it happens. Welcome to the internet...

I am glad for everyday we can log on. AND YES! IT HAS COME A LONG WAY!


----------



## GB (Oct 5, 2006)

The site has had an amazing groth spurt. That is the good new. The problem is that sometimes sites grow faster than the servers can handle. Andy R is working hard on resolving that issue so hang tight and soon we should be in much better shape


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks to all you administrators for keeping DC going.


----------



## Gossie (Oct 6, 2006)

ooops, i just did a "contact us" .. and now see that what I wrote is echo'd in this thread.  When you come to that message, just delete it.


----------

